# Rose has 9 lovely cockapoo puppies



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

The beautiful Rose had another stunning litter by Ziggy on 7th June. Ziggy yet again producing very mixed colours from a dark coloured mum...this is becoming his signature trait. 5 x girls and 4 x boys and the colours: Chocolate, chocolate/white, blonde and blonde parti.




















and the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAgOFXwQMRs


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Yahey I got it right!! I thought you might be revealing (so to speak)
Fab puppies and well done!!!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow - so many puppies - Ziggy certainly does his stuff !:congrats:


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Another gorgeous litter! Well done Rose! So here's a question, how many nipples does a bitch have?!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh no .. JD's what are you doing to me ... those blonde parti's are like my Eevee...

& I see chocolate ... scrummy puppies !!!

Well done Rose.. and not forgetting Ziggy ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Another gorgeous litter! Well done Rose! So here's a question, how many nipples does a bitch have?!


lets get counting nipples .. does that sound wrong? Yes it does :S


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Well done Rose!!!! Yet again another amazing litter of gorgeous puppies and such a mix of colours,bet you are both so proud of your girlsx


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Clever girl Rose.

More beautiful puppies!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Has one of those pups got a brown and a pink ear or is it just the photo x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

pixie said:


> Well done Rose!!!! Yet again another amazing litter of gorgeous puppies and such a mix of colours,bet you are both so proud of your girlsx


All 10 girls have been truly amazing. Stephen particularly has cared for and nurtured the girls with clockwork precision over the last six months, and they have repaid his efforts 10 fold. They love him and see him as pack leader and provider.....he is the Pied Piper. :love-eyes:


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Has one of those pups got a brown and a pink ear or is it just the photo x


:twothumbs:


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Aw that pup is so cute


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh Rose is simply a gorgeous bitch. She's stunning. So no wonder she has produced such beautiful pups. Oh what proud grandparents you must be Julia and Stephen. All of your girls (and Ziggy & Uncle Fester) have done good


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Woo hoo! Congratulations Rose, Ziggy and Jukee Doodles! What a mix of beautiful colours as you say. Something for everyone .....The Spice Pups!
Well done Stephen and Julia. I know the hard work continues for you both but you must be breathing a huge sigh of relief. What great dogs you have. 

Karen xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

love the videos, is that all the girls delivered now?


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> love the videos, is that all the girls delivered now?


All delivered - just one more reveal - "Pippa" - next week x

Stephen x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What day next week Mr & Mrs Doodles????? and time please, i don't want to miss it


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Mr and Mrs Doodles.... love it


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Congratulations again... Rose looks fab after her arrivals. One more reveal.... what will we do then...... look forward to updates


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh you're slipping JD, no update posted on your blog for Rose yet  (I love making you more work, mwahahaha)

Also, how many nipples does a bitch have? what happens if they have lots of pups and not enough nips?!

S xx


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Another litter of beautiful puppy well done. 
Without next weeks revel how many pup's so far. 
And the pair of you must not be getting much sleep. But lots of happy new Cockerpoo owners will be gratfull for all your hard work.:baby:


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

*Cockapoo puppy update*

With 9 of the 10 litters revealed....Pippa is tonight.....I thought that you would like to see some pictures and videos that we took of our little lovelies today. :jumping::baby2::love-eyes::bunny3:

Rose x Ziggy's pups 1 week 3 days










Bramble x Ziggy pups 1 week and 6 days










Molly x Ziggy pups 1 week and 6 days










Suzie x 'Fester pups 2 weeks










Honey x Ziggy pups 2 weeks










Mia x Ziggy pups 2 weeks 4 days










Pearl x 'Fester pups 2 weeks 4 days










Lucy x Ziggy pups 3 weeks and 1 day - video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-l4w4sftZg4



Lilly x Ziggy pups 3 weeks and 4 days - video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH58lS3Js24&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I saw these on your blog earlier, thanks so much for taking updated pics and vids! We've all just watched the videos, and we spied another one that we hadn't see yet *wink wink, nudge nudge!* I so want a black one but they are all gorgeous!!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

They are all so lovely :love-eyes: I want one


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

You must be vat registered with all them pups!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

After a very challenging week at work with Ofsted visiting these pics have cheered me up no end  and now a reveal tonight to look forward too.... brilliant.....


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

embee said:


> After a very challenging week at work with Ofsted visiting these pics have cheered me up no end  and now a reveal tonight to look forward too.... brilliant.....


Well said!! Those videos were gorgeous ,and i agree Julia i could sit and watch them all day with you .Love it when they play fight their just soooooo cute


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Thankyou! How cute a plump are Lilly and Lucy's puppies,fantastic videos,cant believe how much they change in 3 weeks lovely photos too,now going to watch them again,and look at photos for second time Have started on my puppy shopping list....only a few weeks(well a bit more than that!) before we pick bubs out now...yeyx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

yazmin said:


> You must be vat registered with all them pups!


Hi Yazmin - glad you can't keep away - as we got the impression you were sick of this site with your last posting !

Well - we must reply to your above comment - NOT all breeders are driven by greed !!!!!

Stephen xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

jukee doodles said:


> with 9 of the 10 litters revealed....pippa is tonight.....i thought that you would like to see some pictures and videos that we took of our little lovelies today. :jumping::baby2::love-eyes::bunny3:
> 
> Rose x ziggy's pups 1 week 3 days
> 
> ...


uh oh!! I am wanting another one again!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

*Oooooouch!!!*

The trials of motherhood....poor, poor Rose has spent the night at the Vets as her greedy puppies have sucked so hard that they have torn open the side of one of her teats!!!  I noticed it when I was sitting watching them feed yesterday. She was still letting them feed and letting the milk down though. Total respect, Rose! No way I'd have put up with that. Hopefully she will be back by lunchtime all stitched up and TAPED UP THOROUGHLY with 'out of order' on the tape.

Another sleepless night for me playing surrogate Mum for 24 hours.

Julia x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Painful !
Poor thing,hope she feels better soon dx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh no!!! Poor Rose. Oh that sounds so painful. I can't believe she carried on. No way I would have done!! What a brave and truly wonderful mummy. I do hope she recovers really soon. Big hugs from me.

Harri x

Ps hope you get some shut eye at some point today Julia!!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Get better soon Rose,all your mummies are doing so well with their huuuge litters to feed,but how sore must that have been poor Rose...How did you feed the babies Julia? Take it easy today if u can! Get Stephen to treat you to a tantric massage x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh no poor rose bless,get better soon xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

pixie said:


> Get better soon Rose,all your mummies are doing so well with their huuuge litters to feed,but how sore must that have been poor Rose...How did you feed the babies Julia? Take it easy today if u can! Get Stephen to treat you to a tantric massage x


Some of the pups are easy to feed and they will drink Goats milk from a babies bottle. Four of them are a bit more awkward and are not fooled into thinking I'm Mum so I've had to stomach tube them...and they are very wriggly and trying to spit the tube out................patience!!! Got it done though now have a pile of fat contented pups.


Massage....now that's an idea. xxxxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh poor Rose! What a fab Mummy she is though, I'm most impressed! Hope she heals fast and is soon back to normal. Well done Julia for looking after the puppies for her xxx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Brings back memories of some of my more painful breast-feeding days


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I used to be a breast feeding counsellor - in poor Rose's case I would have suggested she find a surrogate mummy to bottle feed her pups and give her a bit of a rest  well done Julia  Get better soon Rose x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh Poor Rosie!
I hope she heals up nicely. that must hurt, and what a good mum fighting through the pain so her pups can eat.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ahh Rose, what an amazing mum to keep going and well done Julia for being able to instantly pick up on bottle and tube feeding (now that must require lots of careful skill). It's times like these that make you realise that breeding is a skilled job that requires a lot of knowledge and understanding and a task that shouldn't be taken on lightly.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

embee said:


> Ahh Rose, what an amazing mum to keep going and well done Julia for being able to instantly pick up on bottle and tube feeding (now that must require lots of careful skill). It's times like these that make you realise that breeding is a skilled job that requires a lot of knowledge and understanding and a task that shouldn't be taken on lightly.


So true Mandy. Well done Julia and get well soon dear Rose.

Karen and Rufus


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Poor Rose, I hope the greedy little puppies will be more gentle on the rest of the milk bar now. Tube feeding tiny pups cannot be easy but we and I'm sure they are all very grateful for you looking after them so well in Rose's absence. 

Massage for you, maybe an extra serving of magic porridge for Rose!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Rose is a tough cookie! She's back with her pups this afternoon just as full on as ever....she laughs in the face of a general anesthetic . The vets gave her a very large plaster to cover the stitches which the the pups all of........45 seconds to remove. So I have fashioned her a 'body wrap around one teated support bra' in electric blue (with the same strength I would use to bandage awkward bits on horses) very fetching....it's so NOW. Mum and pups all tucked up in bed in The Dog House..

...Stephen, where's that massage....

Julia x


----------

